#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  NO LAYOUT UNDERLINUX

## doidoht

Como frequentador assíduo do underlinux... posso dar minha opnião... esse novo esquema (layout), minha simples e humilde opnião ficou uma bosta...

Tá carregado demais... muito texto... vcs estão qurendo colocar um elefante dentro de um fusquinha.... mais fácil dividir em vários fusquinhas...

Essa eh a minha opnião!!!

----------


## PiTsA

qual resolução você usa? acho que ficaria um elefante dentro de um fusquinha (hahaha comedia o q se falo =D ) caso a resolução seja 800x600 pra menos.... o que na minha opnião a 99% das pessoas usam maior que isso...

ficou aberto na postagem da noticia das mudanças o envio de sugestões para que melhorassemos ainda mais e serviço a vocês.... o que você acharia melhor?

----------


## SDM

> Como frequentador assíduo do underlinux... posso dar minha opnião... esse novo esquema (layout), minha simples e humilde opnião ficou uma bosta...
> 
> Tá carregado demais... muito texto... vcs estão qurendo colocar um elefante dentro de um fusquinha.... mais fácil dividir em vários fusquinhas...
> 
> Essa eh a minha opnião!!!


uai cara...eu nao entendi....como assim??? eu soh acho q fico bom....aki ta carregando rapidao e talz ateh pq pra um portal como o Under "12.01 KB (12298 bytes)" (by Firefox) de tamanho ateh q nao eh mto..... :crazy:

----------


## LenTu

concordo com o SDM... 

naum vejo elefante dentro di fuskinha naum cara... 

mas cada um eh cada um... tem o direito di dah opinião... 

mas acho q pelo jeito soh foi tu q achou ruim.... 

ateh agora foram 61 votos... 

77.05% acham q melhorou bastante... 

:crazy:

----------


## Bios

> Como frequentador assíduo do underlinux... posso dar minha opnião... esse novo esquema (layout), minha simples e humilde opnião ficou uma bosta...
> 
> Tá carregado demais... muito texto... vcs estão qurendo colocar um elefante dentro de um fusquinha.... mais fácil dividir em vários fusquinhas...
> 
> Essa eh a minha opnião!!!


Cada um tem a sua opinião né ..... :? 

Aki pra mim ficou ótimo !!!

No trampo uso pelo firefox ... numa conexão que é uma meleca .... que abre rapidinhuuu ! :good: 

Qto a resolução ..... naum preciso de óculos ... ehehe posso tranquilamente usar 1024 .... :P

----------


## felco

Pra min em questao de velocidade esta =
porem se eu puder da minha opniao, mudaria essas cores eh faria um layout mais serio, mais profissonal

----------


## 1c3m4n

as cores agente ateh pode mudar, mas o layout fica complicado, teriamos que reestruturar todo o phpnuke

----------


## LenTu

eu acho q as fontes taum bagunçadas.... tinha q padronizar mais... eh verdade...(como eu tavah conversando com SDM) 
mas sei lah... num axo q esteja taum bagunçado assim naum.... 

saum soh pekenos detalhes... naum uma reformulação total.....

----------


## PiTsA

> as cores agente ateh pode mudar, mas o layout fica complicado, teriamos que reestruturar todo o phpnuke


lembram quando o site era amarelo? 

to gostando...vão dando as sugestões... as sugestões que forem unanimes serão analisadas pela equipe...

----------


## MarcioRM

Eu acho que o que interessa aqui é a troca do conhecimento e não um visual legal...

Na minha opinião o visual está ótimo, :clap: pois o Under não é um site de Design...

É um *SysAdm Portal*, aposto que a maioria aqui trabalha em konsole, xterm ou sei lá o que...

O visual está "sóbrio", sério..., mesmo agora tendo esses Emoticons animados... que eu gosto bastante de usar...  :Big Grin: 

Desculpem os que se sentirem insultados...  :Embarrassment: ops: mas é o que eu acho.

Falow !!!

----------


## 1c3m4n

heheeh eh verdade de vez enqdo eu acesso o site via 
lynx / links 
aheuahuehaueh :crazy:

----------


## w00dy

> heheeh eh verdade de vez enqdo eu acesso o site via 
> lynx / links 
> aheuahuehaueh :crazy:


eu tumein...

----------


## demiurgo

bosta saum criticas sem sugestoes doido.... isso sim eh uma bosta

a comunidade eh aberta, estamos a disposicao para sua colaboracao...

nao concordo q o site tem excesso d conteudo... porra!!! se tem pouco conteudo o site eh uma merda!! se tem bastante, eh carregado?

tah algo q eu acho uma bosta

quer uma bosta?? eh uma BOSTA quando postam usando todas as letras em maiusculas, se nos da equipe, pedimos ENCARECIDAMENTE em tdos os foruns pra NAO POSTAR USANDO SOMENTE MAUSCULAS, SENAO BAGUNCA O LAYOUT, COM O QUAL TANTO VC SE PREOCUPA

----------


## LenTu

> bosta saum criticas sem sugestoes doido.... isso sim eh uma bosta
> 
> a comunidade eh aberta, estamos a disposicao para sua colaboracao...
> 
> nao concordo q o site tem excesso d conteudo... porra!!! se tem pouco conteudo o site eh uma merda!! se tem bastante, eh carregado?
> 
> tah algo q eu acho uma bosta
> 
> quer uma bosta?? eh uma BOSTA quando postam usando todas as letras em maiusculas, se nos da equipe, pedimos ENCARECIDAMENTE em tdos os foruns pra NAO POSTAR USANDO SOMENTE MAUSCULAS, SENAO BAGUNCA O LAYOUT, COM O QUAL TANTO VC SE PREOCUPA


assino embaixo.... 

100 sugestão di melhora eh complicado melhorar... 

nada contra o doidoht... mas EH MINHA OPINIÃO

----------


## cebolark

Bom.. eu gostei do site

e minha opniao é que o site nao precisa ter uma cara de serio, ele apenas precisa ser serio, emotions animados, e outras "fuleragens" tem que ter sim.. adorei o visual..



Bosta? affeee

----------


## LenTu

mas como deixaria o under mais serio !?...

essa eh a grande questão pra mim... 

o q tiraria ? o q colocaria ?

sakou o lance ? precisamos di sugestões galera!

afinal o underlinux num eh poha nenhuma 100 os users... q saum qm usa... 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## cebolark

Olha sow

So retratando a minha opniao, nao quis dizer que o site nao é serio, disse que o site precisa ser serio e é, se nao fosse nao estaria no ar a 4 anos, nao concorda???

----------


## Bios

Hummm ....

Acho que o visual é importante .... da impacto .... porém o Under agora está bem legal ... mais atrativo. :good: 

Sinceramente .... acho que antes das pessoas ficarem criticando ....sem ao menos dar uma sugestão .... deveriam se preocupar mais com o conteúdo do Under ...

Issu sim interessa .... o que tem dentro ... a informação !!!

Participem enviando mais artigos .... noticias ...postando coisas legais no forum .... ajudando a fazer do Under um site bem mais atualizado e completo ...

E assim ...termos com certeza um lugar ainda melhor  :Wink:

----------


## LenTu

sim sim.... eu entendi tua opinião.... mas agente precisa saber como deixar o under + serio.... como tah sendo falado aih.... sakou ?

muda a fonte ? coloca o fundo rosa ? tira os emoticons ?...

tendeu ?... precisamos di sugestões... pra melhorar cada veiz mais o under... 

:good:

----------


## demiurgo

temos q criar algo novo pplz... temos q criar algo util... algo q chame a atencao e q estimule mais ainda as pessoas q estao aque... as q participam do portal e as q ainda nao o fazem tanto, nao sei o pq...

temos q ter mais ideias...

e temos q colaborar... eu gostaria d chegar ao ponto em q tivessemos ao menos umas 10 noticias novas por dia, e ao menos 1 artigo novo a cada dia... dae sim, estariamos tendo certeza d q tdos estao participando pra tornar o site como um todo, nao soh o forum, uma coisa bacana....

vamo colaborar povo!! vamo colaborar!! escrevam noticias, artigos e reviews ae!!!

[]'s

----------


## felco

Isso!! Olha so, vo coloca uns sites que na minha opniao tem cara de site de Tecnologia, assim... serios, nao briguem comigo hein!!!! to dando minha opniao po!!! :good: 

http://www.linuxsecurity.com/
Ta aqui um site que eu acho bonito e ao mesmo tempo "formal"

http://www.nukesecurity.com/
Nem pelo conteudo ou por ter esse desing hi-tech mas olha so as cores sao basicas nao tem muitas cores...

As mudancas que fizeram realmente melhorou o site parece que esta mais "justo", qndo ele se forma dentro da janela vc nao ve nada "pra fora", isso eh muito legal!
Assim na minha opniao oque pega sao as cores... tipo eu sei que varios vao fica assim "  :Frown: 6) " mas aquele penguim la em cima nao pega... sorry... mas assim tipo...... o conteudo do site eh muito bom!!!! eu falei disso porque abriram o topico eu queria da minha opniao... sei la... sem ofença? :?

----------


## 1c3m4n

Vamos dar uma analisada e ver o que da pra fazer quanto as cores, mas jah vou adiantando, eu tb adorei as cores desse nukesecurity, mas isso infelizmente nao da pra colocar..... jah tive experiencias e fazer site com esse estilo, muuuuuuuuuuuuuita gente vai reclamar pq nao consegue enxergar direito :toim: sim eh verdade...... (isso pq nao existe maior contraste do que branco/preto)

o linuxsecurity eh um site mto bom, mas nao gosto do layout dele, acho meio "confuso"

mas eh isso ae pessoal, desde vc nao concorde com que tem atualmente mas postar oq pode ser melhorado vamos ouvir e tentar atender com o maior prazer, a final o site é para voces

----------


## felco

> Vamos dar uma analisada e ver o que da pra fazer quanto as cores, mas jah vou adiantando, eu tb adorei as cores desse nukesecurity, mas isso infelizmente nao da pra colocar..... jah tive experiencias e fazer site com esse estilo, muuuuuuuuuuuuuita gente vai reclamar pq nao consegue enxergar direito :toim: sim eh verdade...... (isso pq nao existe maior contraste do que branco/preto)
> 
> o linuxsecurity eh um site mto bom, mas nao gosto do layout dele, acho meio "confuso"
> 
> mas eh isso ae pessoal, desde vc nao concorde com que tem atualmente mas postar oq pode ser melhorado vamos ouvir e tentar atender com o maior prazer, a final o site é para voces


Legal!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Tipo esse negocio do nukesecurity tem tambem a questa que como vai imagens pacas demora um pouco mais pra carregar eh com certeza tem gente que acessa via dial-up ou nao tem um link muito bom na empresa enfim antes de tudo tem que ser funcional...

----------


## 1c3m4n

pra quem num acredita ta ae a prova de que ateh pelo links da pra usar o site :crazy: 

http://under.under-linux.org/screenshots/site_links.png

Ai ainda ta meio desconfigurado pq tamo fixando o tamanho do site pra quem usa 800x600 :toim:

----------


## gmlinux

Boa, eu uso 800x600 :good:

----------


## Sukkubus

Na minha singela opinião, está ficando cada vez melhor. Achei o site bem mais rápido hoje (depois de ter ficado uma eternidade sem conexão), hehehehe... sem contar que eu não achei ele carregado não... sei lá, opinião minha...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Opiniões são muito importantes... tanto que o pessoal pediu isso... todos participando as coisas ficam cada vez melhores... é só ter cuidado para não estressar sem necessidade aqui...  :Embarrassment:  

Mas meu... o pessoal envolvido está aí nos bastidores ralando para mudar as coisas... todo mundo dispensando tempo particular para melhorar para todos que frequentam aqui... acho que só isso já merece um agradecimento... viu Bios? eu te perdoo por não ter participado direito das reuniões do Girls... kkkkkkkkkk  :Smile:

----------


## PiTsA

Não gostei do site fixo pra resolução de 800 agora... :@:
mass caso a comunidade goste + assim entaum bele...

----------


## Plugada

Ois

pra mim tb adorei tudo :clap: , carregando normal, resolucao, apenas sinto falta do link do forum ali em cima eu fiquei :roll: 

rss t++

----------


## wrochal

Está faltando um pouco de diagramação, esta muito confuso.

----------


## 1c3m4n

explique-se

----------


## doidoht

Ei... qdo disse que tá muito carregado... quis dizer que tá muita informação pra uma página inicial... texto demais...

E qto ao esquema do elefante dentro do fusquinha... seria isso, colocam tudo na HOME PAGE (inicial) ao invéz colocar em links e sub-links...

essa eh a minha opnião...

----------


## doidoht

> concordo com o SDM... 
> 
> naum vejo elefante dentro di fuskinha naum cara... 
> 
> mas cada um eh cada um... tem o direito di dah opinião... 
> 
> mas acho q pelo jeito soh foi tu q achou ruim.... 
> 
> ateh agora foram 61 votos... 
> ...


Na pesquisa num colocaram uma opção de quem achou ruim... colocaram!? Colocaram foi um, *"Ta bom, mas tem o que melhorar"*... pra mim num tá bom e precisa melhorar...

----------


## w00dy

> Ei... qdo disse que tá muito carregado... quis dizer que tá muita informação pra uma página inicial... texto demais...
> 
> E qto ao esquema do elefante dentro do fusquinha... seria isso, colocam tudo na HOME PAGE (inicial) ao invéz colocar em links e sub-links...
> 
> essa eh a minha opnião...


Maior site de noticias do mundo voltado a nossa galera..: Slashdote..
Dá uma olhada como ele é... Ninguém nunca reclamou...
Mas também sou a favor de um layout profissa, porém, fazer isso com o nuke é phoda, ou vai no fonte e se phode pa dedéu ou muda completamente a cara...

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Ei... qdo disse que tá muito carregado... quis dizer que tá muita informação pra uma página inicial... texto demais...
> 
> E qto ao esquema do elefante dentro do fusquinha... seria isso, colocam tudo na HOME PAGE (inicial) ao invéz colocar em links e sub-links...
> 
> essa eh a minha opnião...


qdo vc postou a "reclamacao" agente jah deu uma mexida, agora tem menos texto, tirar mais nao vai ter como, ou vc acha q eh melhor nao ter nada na tela e vc ter que ficar entrando em um monte de link soh pra ver as ultimas coisas postadas?

Nao sei que resolucao q vcs tao usando, mas 800x600 jah da pra ver o site mto bem (antes tava horrivel mesmo)


De um exemplo do q vc q vc quer, quem sabe nao melhora o o design mesmo

----------


## doidoht

> Postado originalmente por doidoht
> 
> Ei... qdo disse que tá muito carregado... quis dizer que tá muita informação pra uma página inicial... texto demais...
> 
> E qto ao esquema do elefante dentro do fusquinha... seria isso, colocam tudo na HOME PAGE (inicial) ao invéz colocar em links e sub-links...
> 
> essa eh a minha opnião...
> 
> 
> ...


É eu notei que vcs deram realmente uma mexida... deu uma melhorada... mas acho que aqueles links que estavam lá em cima (na área azul escura) deveriam voltar pra lá.... minha opnião...

_E galera... qto ao meu comentário (BOSTA)... foi mal... mas vamos deixar pra lá se não vira BOSTA (qto mais mexe, mais fede)_

----------


## LenTu

> Na pesquisa num colocaram uma opção de quem achou ruim... colocaram!? Colocaram foi um, *"Ta bom, mas tem o que melhorar"*... pra mim num tá bom e precisa melhorar...


na boa num ia fazer a menor diferença no resultado c tivesse.... :P 

num to afim di flames... intaum nem discuto... cada um cada um.... tu axa q tah ruim... eu axo q tah bom.... e . final... temos gostos diferentes... e daih !?.. num nasci pra ser igual a ngm... como vc tb naum... nunka ti axei um cara xato... ateh tenho uma imagem manera di tu... intaum num vamo estragar o forum cum discussãozinha.... c eh pra discutir... vamo discutir pra v como fika bom pra todo mundo... q q tu axa ?!

:good:

PS; eu gostei dos tops ali no canto direito da pagina...

----------


## doidoht

> Postado originalmente por doidoht
> 
> Na pesquisa num colocaram uma opção de quem achou ruim... colocaram!? Colocaram foi um, *"Ta bom, mas tem o que melhorar"*... pra mim num tá bom e precisa melhorar...
> 
> 
> na boa num ia fazer a menor diferença no resultado c tivesse.... :P 
> 
> num to afim di flames... intaum nem discuto... cada um cada um.... tu axa q tah ruim... eu axo q tah bom.... e . final... temos gostos diferentes... e daih !?.. num nasci pra ser igual a ngm... como vc tb naum... nunka ti axei um cara xato... ateh tenho uma imagem manera di tu... intaum num vamo estragar o forum cum discussãozinha.... c eh pra discutir... vamo discutir pra v como fika bom pra todo mundo... q q tu axa ?!
> 
> ...


No flames... estamos aqui pra ajudar a galera e ser ajudados qdo precisar ( e sempre eu preciso)... foi mal se ofendi... no flames  :Big Grin:

----------


## LenTu

> E galera... qto ao meu comentário (BOSTA)... foi mal... mas vamos deixar pra lá se não vira BOSTA (qto mais mexe, mais fede)


100 stress... por mim tah di boa... 

mas da proxima tu vai si entender com ele ->  :Frown: 6) 

:martelo: 

PS: gostei desses icones... XD

----------


## 1c3m4n

Bom os links lah de cima atualmente estao do lado esquerdo, soh mudou de posicao.... mas como mta gente ta falando que gostava deles ali talvez agente volte isso hj.

mas e qto as noticias lah no site? oq vc acha q deve ser feito?

----------


## demiurgo

> Ei... qdo disse que tá muito carregado... quis dizer que tá muita informação pra uma página inicial... texto demais...
> 
> E qto ao esquema do elefante dentro do fusquinha... seria isso, colocam tudo na HOME PAGE (inicial) ao invéz colocar em links e sub-links...
> 
> essa eh a minha opnião...


o prob eh q o povo eh preguicoso e nao acessa os links... a prova disso eh a quantidade d posts no forum, sendo q existem artigos q falam sobre o tema do post

[]'s

----------


## LenTu

bem lembrado demiu.... 

mto dificil o cara entrar no site... e primeiro ir dah uma peskisada pra ver se existe algo sobre o problema dele..... geralmente jah saih postando pra depois ir procurar por algo.... 

:roll:

----------


## w00dy

> bem lembrado demiu.... 
> 
> mto dificil o cara entrar no site... e primeiro ir dah uma peskisada pra ver se existe algo sobre o problema dele..... geralmente jah saih postando pra depois ir procurar por algo.... 
> 
> :roll:


acho que mais de 90% fazem isso..
vou começar a direcionar o camarada pros artigos ou posts passados..
vou virar search user.. heheh

----------


## demiurgo

> Postado originalmente por LenTu
> 
> bem lembrado demiu.... 
> 
> mto dificil o cara entrar no site... e primeiro ir dah uma peskisada pra ver se existe algo sobre o problema dele..... geralmente jah saih postando pra depois ir procurar por algo.... 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> ...


eh a melhor coisa... foi pensando nisso q passamos duas noites inteiras reorganizando os artigos... heheh

[]'s

----------

